# 2006 TREK TTX 9.9 (Tri Bike)



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

This is at IronmanArizona.....The red one is the stock bike and the Flying Ace is Tim Debooms biek he rode at IronmanArizona


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Those look awesome! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Close up of TTX 9.9*

Close up of the front end and the seat post and then of course one action photo


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

I think that is the best and only proper execution of the flying ace paint job. Those TTX's are pretty Bad-A; the only other bike I'd consider is the BMC time machine, JUST because it looks so cool!


----------

